# What Tow Vehicle



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

*What Tow Vehicle?*​
*What Brand Vehicle Do You Have?*

Cadillac00.00%Chevy4524.19%Chrysler00.00%Dodge2513.44%Ford6233.33%GMC147.53%Jeep00.00%Lincoln21.08%Mazda00.00%Mercury21.08%Mitsubishi00.00%Nissan115.91%Toyota2412.90%Other10.54%


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Tell us what you tow with... Obviously a Ford for me!!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Titan baby!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

My beloved Tundra!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Cummins Pulling Machine for us.









Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

F-350 Super Duty Diesel Monster


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Suburban. The utimate family vehicle and the original SUV. ---Mike


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sequoia here!


----------



## 4dollars (Nov 26, 2008)

F350 Super duty for us


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

New to me Chevy 2500 with Duramax/Allison combo!

(I'll tell you how it tows 2 weeks from now!)


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

6.0L Ford Excursion *Monster* SUV for this family!


----------



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

I tow with a GMC 2500HD 6.0L


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

Justman said:


> New to me Chevy 2500 with Duramax/Allison combo!
> 
> (I'll tell you how it tows 2 weeks from now!)


you will love it and will never tow with gas again


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

01 F350 4x4 supercrew lb w/7.3l diesel. James


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

This poll will be interesting to follow









Ed


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Cummins!

Will


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ford Excursion, V-10...It'll pass everything on the highway! (except a gas station)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

496 Big block Suburban, 4:10 gears. No problems here.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> 496 Big block Suburban, 4:10 gears. No problems here.


NICE! You gotta love it when people refer to the 496 as a big block. You don't hear that much anymore. You usually hear that imperial liter crap... 5.7L...6.0L... etc. Just nice to hear BIG BLOCK.

Tim Taylor grunts for all!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Funny, when I found it and saw it had a BIG BLOCK in it, I grunted too. No replacement for displacement.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> No replacement for displacement.


I agree, but a turbo, proper programming, 4 valves per cylinder, and some #2 diesel do a nice job of creating serious power!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

CHEVY Dmax/Allison combo!!! The only problem I have when towing is forgetting our 32' 5er is back there.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

02 F250 7.3l Diesel Puppy


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Last year pulled with under powered Chevy K1500. This year Ford F 150 crew cab. 5.4 with 3.73 gears. I wil ltry it out this weekend as we are going on our first camping trip of the year.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

psychodad said:


> Last year pulled with under powered Chevy K1500. This year Ford F 150 crew cab. 5.4 with 3.73 gears. I wil ltry it out this weekend as we are going on our first camping trip of the year.


Good luck on the maiden tow! Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

HEMI Power!!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Converted Chevy Suburban driver.







Now much happier with the Dodge 3500 Mega-Cab Beast!







Will report later when we get to towing this summer up here in Alaska. Look out, hear we come Valdez and Eklutna Lake! Both of these locations have very steep grades. We pulled up to Eklutna Lake with the 1500 Burb with full water and gas in the Burb (44 gal tank) and told my wife that we would never do that again untill we bought a bigger TV.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lots of us Super Duty owner's around here! 6.4L for me.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

2007 chevy duramax/allison crew cab z71 (which replaced a 1993 chevy suburban 454 big block)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Current beast 2006 E450----V10 with a 29' house on top. No power shortage with 17k rolling over the scales.

Others have included:

2007 Cummins 5.9

2002 Chevy 8.1

1997 Chevy 5.7

John


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lincoln Mark LT (F150 Crew Cab really....)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

F250 SuperDuty!!!!!!!!! I wonder if I can call the V10 a big block? The 8 cyl. version is a small block but my 10 is 414 cubic inches.







Ma Mopar had both a 383ci and 400ci big block. Ford had a 427. It's not a big ci stroker small block either. The bore is a small block size. Makes torque like a mountain motor though and that is the part I love!!! Ford 6.8 V10 =









-CC


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Juan said:


> Lincoln Mark LT (F150 Crew Cab really....)


I put the "lincoln" in there just for you...

Glad to see Ford on top!!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Ford Expedition for us, it does everything we ask it to do.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Converted Chevy Suburban driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy, Live right down the Glen from ya. Hope to see ya out this summer.

Chevy is the only way to fly! My 366 eats em all up with the 6 speed!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

'07 Silverado 2500HD, Duramax/Allison....love it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> F250 SuperDuty!!!!!!!!! I wonder if I can call the V10 a big block? The 8 cyl. version is a small block but my 10 is 414 cubic inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*6.8L V-10* _*Feel the Power........
*_


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I know I'm in the minority, but Titan hasn't failed me yet (even in the mountains in Grand Canyon and Las Vegas---holy crap, I thought I was gonna start rolling backwards...and we thought we had mountains in the NorthEast!!! phew...)


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Chevy for now....
....forsee a Ford in my near future!


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ford Excursion, V-10...It'll pass everything on the highway! (except a gas station)


 95 Dodge 2500HD 4x4 V10....Same story differant brand


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

V10 Ford Excursion. The next best tow vehicle after diesel, IMHO


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I got the 2009 Ford F150 with the Max Tow package. It tows the 29RLS very well.

Ford Forever!!


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I pull with my wifes Toyota Rav4,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,OK not really
I pull with my Chevy 2500 HD, 6.0, 4:10 axle. I make around 9 mpg pulling my 26RKS. That might sound bad but when I only make 11 around town and 14 on highway thats not too bad...


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

2008 GMC Sierra 1500 with a 5.3L power horse engine and a 3.73 rear end. Go baby go





















.


----------



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

2008 Tundra 5.7 CrewMax


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I tow with the most powerful production Pickup truck in the world with the most awesome transmission ever put in a pickup truck the bullet proof Allison 6 speed. This sucker had power, power, power. Love it, go Chevy


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

2000 Ford Excursion V10!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

03 Expy...just like the other expy posters, does everything we ask it to do.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have two tow vehicles. One is a 2500 Suburban with the 8.1 liter engine. The other is a 3500 Silverado Duramax dually.

Mark


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

russlg said:


> Lincoln Mark LT (F150 Crew Cab really....)


I put the "lincoln" in there just for you...

Glad to see Ford on top!!
[/quote]

Thanks for remembering the Lincoln truck......representin' FORD.








Now if they just made the F150/Mark LT in a V10 we would be set......I've owned at least 7 Fords and loved everyone of them. My first one was an 86 Escort.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Who owns the other Lincoln? And, what is it?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I dunno.... we'll have to find out!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

2006 Ford F250 Super Duty, 6.0L Super-stroke Diesel! The power to pull a house if you could figure a way to hook it up! Oh and great mileage to go along with it!

Steve


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder which vehicle is the "other"???


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

russlg said:


> I wonder which vehicle is the "other"???


Isn't this your poll? Can't you look up who posted other then look at there profile and see if the TV is listed in the sig. James


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> I wonder which vehicle is the "other"???


Isn't this your poll? Can't you look up who posted other then look at there profile and see if the TV is listed in the sig. James
[/quote]

Don't think so... aren't poll results anonymus??


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

russlg said:


> I wonder which vehicle is the "other"???


Isn't this your poll? Can't you look up who posted other then look at there profile and see if the TV is listed in the sig. James
[/quote]

Don't think so... aren't poll results anonymus??
[/quote]
We could ask. Would the owner of the "other" truck please tell us what your truck is? Thanks James


----------

